# Ugh ! double teats!



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So my beautiful twin doelings that I bought at 4 months old I just noticed one has not two but THREE tests on one side and two on the other. Then out of the younger group of three I bought one has double on both sides. I checked these girls when I picked them up at weaning and saw no other tests but 1x1. What the heck! So bummed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they dairy or meat? Sorry they showed up later.


----------



## HoodKhizer (Oct 25, 2015)

Sounds like a problem in the genes.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Common in boers, is that what they are? Usually they are born with them


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes sorry. They are boers. I'm terribly disappointed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear. That is frustrating.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, now I'm trying to decide wether to sell them or just breed it out of their kids...its hard finding good boers up here.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Northern NE seems to be having problems with lessor quality Boers. A friend/former buyer of mine just bought an awesome buck from far away...all original NZ/SA breeding because he couldn't find what he was looking for locally.

Extra teats can be hard to breed out, but it can be mostly done. There is always the odd gene that pops up down the line with an extra teat or 2, but you can just keep breeding to 2 teated bucks.

So sorry this happened. I understand how bad you must feel. I bought a real nice Frosty Marvin bred doeling. Checked her over at 5 days of age when I put her deposit down and disbidded her. I didn't see extra teats. I got her home at 8 weeks of age and when she flipped over as I was giving her the Baycox, I saw an extra teat. I learned that Frosty Marvin did sire extra teated does on occasion, so she is like 3 generations from him and suddenly that extra popped up. I am keeping her for now. Her first kidding had no extras in her twin bucks, but they bother went for meat as wethers.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I hate to sell them cause they nice genetics but, I didn't want all those extra teats


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So sorry this happened, you must be very disappointed. I am curious though how long it took for it to show up? How old were they when you checked and how old are they when you noticed it? Is there anything that may point to that? Trying to learn about this, haven't had it happen, but it would be nice to know when evaluating stock.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Are they full size teats, or fish teats, or are there nice separations. I used a clean buck last season and got clean kids out of not so clean does. You need to think about your goals. Some people don't care in boers. Some are trying to clean them up


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I'm in the same boat as you my friend. I paid a good deal of money for a doeling at a coalition sale. Some how I missed that they didn't put the tear structor down and when she was rolling around I noticed 4 teats on one side  if I could just chop some of those off she would be perfect so I'm going to breed to my buck who has nice clean 1X1 and hope for the best. I figure even if I have to bottle feed and they come out with good teats it will be worth it. 
When I first started I didn't know any better and had a LOT of fish tested does, my buck was good and they never produced fish teats.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

If they are well separated, I wouldn't worry too much about the 2x2 (unless you really want clean 1x1 teats)...the 2x3 would worry me a bit more though.

I had a Boer doeling this year who was on my "sell" list because, at birth, I thought her teats weren't separated enough. By the time she was 3 months, they were well separated and she is a nice 2X2...It was odd how much they changed...And I did end up keeping her


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If you can take some pictures, I think some of us will be able to let you know what is "not great, but probably alright" and "really not good". 

I have had several does that I was very disappointed in their teat structure when they were little, but they turned out to have very nice functional udders once they kidded. Some little teats you see will likely turn out to be nothing more than little cosmetic bumps when they freshen. I have heard some people say the non-functional teats will cause a newborn kid to starve to death as a result of trying to nurse the non-functioning teat. I consider this to be a huge LIE. Every newborn kid goes through varying degrees of difficulty latching on for the first time. We've all seen them trying to nurse their mother's leg etc. If the doe has milk and will allow the kid to nurse, and the kid is strong enough to try, the non-functionals are not a factor. 

Also, once a doe kid is past a month or so of age, you really should have been able to see all the teats. I've only ever been fooled on newborns with having something show up later that I didn't originally see, and I bet the teat was there, I just didn't have my glasses or magnifying glass handy. No offense intended.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll take some pics in a couple days. They look to be mostly separate. It's not like one is hanging off another. I bought the older does at 4 months old. I didn't look at teats but I did ask and the breeder assured me clean 1x1. My mistake. She is 15 months old now. The other was just weaned at 10 weeks and I looked. There were NOT two on each side then. She is still too young for breeding at 6 months. Hers are separate as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with you tenacross on the nonfunctional teats. I probably pamper mine to much but I'm there to make sure they get something to eat as soon as they can and they do play with those and I'll move them to where they should be and that's that. Honestly I e had some really messed up teat structor so we the years and the kids figure it out. I know it still sucks buying one thing and ending up with what you were not looking for though


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I'm not in boers for showing. Mostly just for meat and breeding stock but I like having the clean teats. I guess I'll just go with what I have and try to find a clean teated buck to sire. The buck kids will go as meat anyway. The doe kids...well I guess I will cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice boers here are hard to find. I agree I would look for 1x1 as well. I hate the extra teats...so sorry


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Two of my does have a 3/2 teat structure. I never thought to ask what their teat structure was before I bought them as I knew it was show legal, since both had been shown successfully. One of them kidded this year with triplets.... all 3 were clean 1/1 teated. The buck I used on this doe was 2/1. The other doe is bred now so we'll see.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well that is hopeful crossroads. I'd like to breed for clean teats but I guess it isn't a complete waste to have foundation does with more


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, and I've seen 1/1 bred to 1/1 that give split teats and 2/2. 2 years ago I had a super nice doe kid from 1/1 parents with a split teat on BOTH sides. :shock:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Having started out with dairy, when I first saw Boer structure I was horrified but have come to actually prefer the 2:2, more room at the table.
There is both in my Boer herd and I have a 1:1 buck. Some of his off spring still get 2:2 or 2:1 & rarely do I get bad structure.
I too would like to see a pic of yours.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll try to get pics today. But it's been raining nonstop here for a couple days


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very good advice.

Yes, we would love to see pics.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I tried to get pics but these girls are hairy and still have small teats. It was not easy! First is Lickety split, twin to the one with 3x2. She has 2x2 
Ugh I'll post licketys separate, it isn't loading
Second is Arabella. She is the one I was bummed about most. She's a paint. 3X2








3Rd is Sunshine, 1x2








4th is Whiskey, sun shines twin. She is 2x2








Last is Gypsy but I couldn't get the pic right So it took only one side but she is 2x3








I'm not familiar with proper placement So I'm eager to see what you guys have to say, though the pics are not good.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lickety








I think she is actually a 2x1


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I can see they all look legal; that is, show correct in the Boer world. All teats will space out more as they grow.
The first pic of the 2:1 you see orifices in the two larger ones, the other appears to be blind. IE no orifice.
Most 2:2 have their smaller teats up high.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok that is good to know. Thanks


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't breed Boers, but this was a fascinating post! If you kept breeding nice 2x2 teats, would you eventually
have an udder similar to a cow's? With 4 spaced teats, are there four quarters to the udder like a cow or are there just
2 teats to one half? I just wondered...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Goats Rock said:


> I don't breed Boers, but this was a fascinating post! If you kept breeding nice 2x2 teats, would you eventually
> have an udder similar to a cow's? With 4 spaced teats, are there four quarters to the udder like a cow or are there just
> 2 teats to one half? I just wondered...


Two teats per half.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I totally agree.


----------



## cgcboer (Nov 18, 2014)

Go to ABGA.com and pull up teat structure. This will tell you what the ABGA allows for shows and clarify different teat structures. For boer goats for show and commercial herds the standard teat structure is 2x2 widely spread. Some breeders will push for 1x1, but if the doe has triplets, one of the kids (usually the weaker one) will have to wait to nurse and most likely will be a bottle baby. Boer goats are meat goats and whether for show or meat, the objective is to produce size, so nursing as much as they want is critical. Enjoy ABGA, it's a great tool!


----------

